# Funnies



## Lost But Happy (Oct 20, 2022)

Post up your funny memes and pics!

Ill start...


----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 21, 2022)

All good ones @crannman!!


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## GTS225 (Oct 22, 2022)

Stand Up said:


> View attachment 112367



Now, this one's good.
Oh, the irony.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 26, 2022)

When I was young I decided I wanted to be a doctor, so I took the entrance exam to go to Medical School .
One of the questions asked was to rearrange the letters ‘snipe’ into the name of an important human body part which is most useful when erect.
Those who answered “spine” are doctors today.
The rest of us are posting stupid jokes on forums about boats and fishing.


----------



## Stand Up (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Oct 26, 2022)

They told me to draw a diagram of the accident.


----------



## Stand Up (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 27, 2022)

What time is it?






Google Photos







photos.google.com


----------



## Stand Up (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 27, 2022)

The next time someone tells you, "You don't know Jack Schitt", you can use this as your response


Jack is the only son of Awe Schitt and O. Schitt. Awe Schitt, the fertilizer magnate, married O. Schitt, the owner of
Knee-deep Schitt, Inc.

Jack Schitt married Noe Schitt and they had 6 children: Holie Schitt, The twins; Deep Schitt and Dip Schitt, Fulla Schitt, Giva Schitt and Bull Schitt.

Jack and Noe divorced. Noe later married Mr. Sherlock and because her kids were living with them, she wanted to keep her previous name. She was known as Noe Schitt-Sherlock.

Dip Schitt married Loda Schitt and they had Chicken Schitt. Fulla Schitt and Giva Schitt married the Happens
brothers in a dual ceremony.

The Schitt-Happens children are Dawg, Byrd and Horse. Bull Schitt left home to tour the world. He recently returned with his new bride, Pisa Schitt.

Now, when someone says you don't know Jack Schitt, you can correct them.


----------



## Stand Up (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 27, 2022)

As a singer/guitarist l attend many funerals & I was recently asked by a funeral director to sing at a graveside service for a homeless man. He had no family or friends, so the service was to be at a pauper's cemetery out in the country.
As I was not familiar with the area, I got lost. I finally arrived an hour late and saw that the funeral guy had evidently gone and the hearse was nowhere in sight. There were only the diggers and crew left and they were eating lunch.
I felt badly and apologized to the men for being late.
I went to the side of the grave and looked down and the vault lid was already in place. I didn’t know what else to do, so I started to play.
The workers put down their lunches and began to gather around. I played out my heart and soul for this man with no family and friends. I played like I’ve never played before for this homeless man.
As I played “Amazing Grace”, the workers began to cry. They cried, I cried, we all cried together. When I finished, I packed up my guitar and started for my car. Though my head hung low, my heart was full.
As I opened the door to my car…..,
I heard one of the workers say, “I’ve never seen nothin’ like that before and I’ve been putting in septic tanks for twenty years.”


----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 27, 2022)

Hey @Stand Up I like your new Premiere. We need more like her down here south of the 49th!


----------



## Stand Up (Oct 27, 2022)

Lost But Happy said:


> Hey @Stand Up I like your new Premiere. We need more like her down here south of the 49th!


So do I. Redneck all the way and she stands up to the feds and takes no guff from anyone.


----------



## crannman (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Oct 28, 2022)

I have a few jokes about unemployed people, but none of them work.

   · How does an attorney sleep? First, he lies on one side, then he lies on the other side. 

   · How do you make holy water? You take some regular water & boil the hell out of it. 

   · Will glass coffins be a success? Remains to be seen.  

 · What’s the difference between a hippo and a zippo? One is really heavy and the other is a little lighter. 

 · Hear about the new restaurant called Karma? There’s no menu - you get what you deserve.  

 · I went to buy some camouflage trousers yesterday but couldn't find any.  

 · What do you call a bee that can’t make up its mind? A maybe. 

 · I tried to sue the airline for losing my luggage. I lost my case.

   · When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.   

· A cross-eyed teacher couldn’t control his pupils.   · She had a photographic memory but never developed it.  

· Is it ignorance or apathy that's destroying the world today? I don't know and don't really care. 

 · I wasn’t originally going to get a brain transplant, but then I changed my mind. 

 · Which country’s capital has the fastest-growing population? Ireland. Every day it’s Dublin.  

 · My ex-wife still misses me. But her aim is starting to improve.   

· The guy who invented the door knocker got a no-bell prize. 

 · I saw an ad for burial plots, and I thought: “That’s the last thing I need!”

   · Need an ark? I Noah guy.

   · I used to be indecisive; now I'm not so sure.  

 · Sleeping comes so naturally to me, I could do it with my eyes closed. 

 · What did the grape say when it got stepped on? Nothing - but it let out a little whine.

· What do you call a super articulate dinosaur? A Thesaurus


----------



## Stand Up (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 28, 2022)

One day, a letter came addressed in shaky looking handwriting to "God". But it had no address to send it to so a postal worker decided to open it to see if there was a clue as to wear to forward the mail.
There was a hand written letter inside that read: Dear God, I am an 83 year old widow, living on a very small pension. Yesterday someone stole my purse. It had 100 dollars in it, which is all the money I had until my next pension cheque. Next Sunday is Christmas, and I have invited 2 of my friends over for dinner. Without that money I have nothing to buy any food with. I have no family to turn to and you are my only hope. Can you please help me?
Sincerely,
Edna
The postal worker was touched. He showed the letter to all of the other workers. Each one dug into his or her wallet and came up with a few dollars. By the time he had made the rounds, he had collected 96 dollars, which they put into an envelope and sent it off to the women. The rest of the day all of the workers felt a warm glow thinking of Edna and the dinner she would be able to share with her friends. Christmas came and went. A few days later another letter came addressed to God. All the workers gathered around while the letter was opened. It read: Dear God, how can I ever thank you enough for what you did for me? Because of your gift of love, I was able to fix a glorious dinner for my friends. We had a very nice day and I told my friends of your wonderful gift. By the way, there was 4 dollars missing. I think it was those bastards at the post office!
Sincerely,
Edna


----------



## Stand Up (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 29, 2022)

A man takes his seat at the Stanley Cup Final. As the puck drops, he looks to his left and notices that there is a spare seat between himself and the next guy.
“Who would ever miss the Stanley Cup final?” he asks the guy.
The guy replies, “That was my wife’s seat. We have been to the last five Stanley Cup Finals together, but sadly she passed away.”
“That’s terrible" said the man, "Couldn’t you get another member of the family, friend, or neighbour to come with you?”
To which the guy replied, “No…they are all at the funeral!”


----------



## Stand Up (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Oct 29, 2022)

Stand Up said:


> View attachment 112502



The Far Side is awesome!


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 30, 2022)

Does this happen to you when you mention buying boats or boat parts?


----------



## Stand Up (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Oct 31, 2022)

*Must have been the Wile E. Coyote Trucking company*


----------



## crannman (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## GTS225 (Oct 31, 2022)

That last one ain't funny........

Roger


----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 31, 2022)

GTS225 said:


> That last one ain't funny........
> 
> Roger


but true...


----------



## Stand Up (Oct 31, 2022)

GTS225 said:


> That last one ain't funny........
> 
> Roger


Sorry. I'll remove it if you wish. The joke that is, not the suppository. I think I can do that.


----------



## GTS225 (Oct 31, 2022)

Sorry, leave it. Bad choice of words on my part. I see the humor, but the irony of real life sorta kills the humor, too.

Roger


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## airshot (Nov 1, 2022)

Stand Up said:


> View attachment 112567


That could easily apply to the US govt as well....become our national symbol !!!


----------



## airshot (Nov 1, 2022)

Lost But Happy said:


> View attachment 112571


My God, how true this really is !!!


----------



## Stand Up (Nov 2, 2022)

A pregnant woman is in a car accident and falls into a deep coma.
Asleep for nearly 6 months, when she wakes up she sees that she is no longer pregnant and frantically asks the doctor about her baby.
The doctor replies, 'Ma'am you had twins! A boy and a girl. Your brother came in and named them.'
The woman thinks to herself, 'Oh No, not my brother... he's an idiot!'
She asks the doctor, 'Well, what's the girl's name?' Denise.' 'Wow, that's not a bad name, I like it!
What's the boy's name?' .........
'Denephew'


----------



## Stand Up (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Nov 2, 2022)

Stand Up said:


> View attachment 112585



OK, this reminded me. Years ago I had occasion to use the restroom in the Munich airport. The urinals had a black fly pic imbedded in the porcelain. It is pretty clear what the intent was.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 3, 2022)

A young woman was pulled over for speeding on her motorcycle. A Colorado state trooper walked up to her, flipping open his ticket book. She said, “I bet you were going to try to sell me a ticket to the Colorado troopers ball”. He replied, “Colorado state troopers don’t have balls”. There was a moment of silence. He closed his ticket book, tipped his hat, got back in his patrol car and left.


----------



## Stand Up (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## GTS225 (Nov 3, 2022)

Stand Up said:


> View attachment 112625


I'm not sure......are they Chicago Bears?
Aahahahaha.....I just kill myself! 

Roger


----------



## Stand Up (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Nov 4, 2022)

Caption Needed:


----------



## Stand Up (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 6, 2022)

With the election just a couple of days away, this seems funny...


----------



## Stand Up (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Kismet (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 11, 2022)

One day YouTube, Twitter, and Facebook will merge...
It'll be called YouTwitFace.


----------



## Stand Up (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 11, 2022)

A 73 year-old man is having a drink in a Nanaimo bar. Suddenly a gorgeous girl enters and sits down a few seats away. The girl is so attractive that he just can't take his eyes off her. After a short while, the girl notices him staring, and approaches him. Before the man has time to apologize the girl looks him deep in the eyes and says to him in a sultry tone: "I'll do anything you'd like. Anything you can imagine in your wildest dreams, it doesn't matter how extreme or unusual it is, I'm game. I want $100, and there's another condition". Completely stunned by the sudden turn of events, the man asks her what her condition is "You have to tell me what you want me to do in just three words." The man takes a moment to consider the offer from the beautiful woman. He whips out his wallet and puts $100 dollars in her hand.... He then looks her square in the eyes, and says slowly and clearly: "Paint my house."

(Our needs change as we get older)


----------



## Stand Up (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## VinTin (Nov 17, 2022)

So this holocaust survivor dies of old age and goes to heaven.

He meets God and tells God a holocaust joke.

God says: That’s not funny.

The holocaust survivor says: I guess you had to be there.


----------



## GTS225 (Nov 18, 2022)

VinTin said:


> The holocaust survivor says: I guess you had to be there.



Oohhhh.....nothing like a sharp stick in the eye.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Nov 21, 2022)

*A Keeper. *


----------



## Stand Up (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## airshot (Nov 29, 2022)

Lost But Happy said:


> View attachment 112901


OMG....it is really happening !!!!


----------



## crannman (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Skunked again (Dec 4, 2022)

Stand Up said:


> View attachment 112951


This is fantastic!


----------



## Stand Up (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## KMixson (Dec 6, 2022)

Lost But Happy said:


> View attachment 112981


That looks like the index.


----------



## Lost But Happy (Dec 6, 2022)

KMixson said:


> That looks like the index.


----------



## GTS225 (Dec 6, 2022)

And the list of illustrations is half that size.

Roger


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## airshot (Dec 13, 2022)

LDUBS said:


> View attachment 113016


It is the expense accounts that are pretty much unlimited, and everything personal that is paid for by the gov't....all the free stuff and benefits!! Then you get a lifetime pension ! Folks should take a good hard look at congressional incomes, especially those that are hidden !!


----------



## Stand Up (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Kismet (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Stand Up (Dec 20, 2022)

Kismet said:


> View attachment 113089


Honestly, its minus 32 Celsius here right now with a windchill of -40 C. That's funny...


----------



## crannman (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## crannman (Saturday at 6:44 AM)




----------



## crannman (Saturday at 6:44 AM)




----------



## LDUBS (Monday at 12:54 PM)




----------



## Lost But Happy (Today at 12:15 AM)




----------



## thill (Today at 10:28 AM)




----------

